# Backup Script



## Dimenson (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leude, ich bin grad dabei ein Backup Script zu basteln das mit backups macht:

#!/bin/sh
tar cvf /backups/sek-server/$(date "+%d-%m-%y--%H-%M").tar /homepages/sek-server
tar cvf /backups/spielerlobby/$(date "+%d-%m-%y--%H-%M").tar /homepages/spielerlobby
tar cvf /backups/msi/$(date "+%d-%m-%y--%H-%M").tar /homepages/msi
tar cvf /backups/dimenson/$(date "+%d-%m-%y--%H-%M").tar /homepages/dimenson

tar cvf /backups/mysql/$(date "+%d-%m-%y--%H-%M").tar /opt/lampp/var/mysql


 auch soweit, aber ich hätte gern noch das er mir die atei dann anschliessend hochlädt auf einen ftp server wo einer Login namen und passwort verlangt. Kennt da jemand was


----------



## imweasel (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

also um etwas via FTP zu verschieben, kannst du z.B. folgendes nutzen:
	
	
	



```
FTPuser="user"
FTPpass="pass"
FTPserver="servername"
FTPdir="incoming/"

ftp -nv $FTPserver <<EOF
user $FTPuser $FTPpass
cd $FTPdir
bin
[hier deine FTP-Befehle wie put/mput...]
EOF
```


----------



## Dimenson (23. Oktober 2005)

Wie ist es dann wenn ich in verschiedenen Ordnern was hochladen will

Also auf mein FTP Backupsspace habe ich den Ordner Backups und dann die passenden Unterordner.

Kann ich es dann so machen 

cd $FTPdir
bin
[hier deine FTP-Befehle wie put/mput...]

cd $FTPdir
bin
[hier deine FTP-Befehle wie put/mput...]

einfach hinter einander


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Oktober 2005)

Haste dir mal Reoback angesehen?


----------



## Dimenson (24. Oktober 2005)

Reoback  Was ist das denn


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!


			
				Dimenson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reoback Was ist das denn


Evtl. was zum essen?! 

Google ist dein Freund.
Schon der erste Treffer führt zur Homepage von REOBack.
Und der zweite Treffer führt zu einer deutschen Beschreibung/Anleitung in den FAQ's von Strato.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dr Ongo (25. Oktober 2005)

Dimenson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> auch soweit, aber ich hätte gern noch das er mir die atei dann anschliessend hochlädt auf einen ftp server wo einer Login namen und passwort verlangt. Kennt da jemand was



Ja, versuch' mal *expect*.

Alles weitere erfährst du mit "man expect" auf der Konsole oder hier 

Cheers

Dr. Ongo


----------



## canuzzi (26. Oktober 2005)

Ja genau. Expect ist das richtige Stichwort. Falls die Sachen, die du mit ftp machen willst, umfangreicher wird, kannst du mit Expect arbeiten. expect ist eine Erweiterung der Skriptsprache TCL (gespr. tickle), und speziell zur Automatisierung interaktiver Programme wie ftp gedacht. tcl/expect ist eigentlich bei jeder Dist mit dabei. Die Notation entspricht eigentlich den normalen shellskripten. Speziell zur Automatisierung von ftp findet sich aber auch viel im Web.


----------

